# [ot] robot della deagostini: usa linux!!!

## power83

ecco a voi qualche info, 

http://www.i-droid01.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=178

commentate!

----------

## kandalf

sono felice!

nn sarebbe male...peccato che è da comprare un pezzo per volta.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

heheheheh carina come idea  :Very Happy: 

mi piace molto anche come hanno messo la questione sul modo di programmare il robot... diciamo accessibile un po a "tutti". Non male! 

Comunque mettendo una constatazione personale, credo che grazie a linux e la sua filosofia Open Source stia portando del buono nella nostra cultura moderna che a mio parere fa molto schifo.. tutto sorretto da un magna magna e continue guerre sulle proprietà intellettuali.

Credo che sia un buon proggetto per tutti i smanettoni di questo genere...ovviamente è anche molto apprezzata la scelta del produttore per aver scelto di adottare questo genere di strategia  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

Wow.

è davvero un peccato che non si possa comprare in una sola volta. Comunque è un buon segno, si vede che le aziende cominciano ad apprezzare sempre di piu Linux.

----------

## GiRa

Ho visto in TV che si può comprare tutto in una volta sola. Le info sul sito.

----------

## oRDeX

direi semplicemente STUPENDO  :Very Happy: 

Queste sono le cose intelligennti secondo me

----------

## Peach

qualcuno capisce se si può acquistare online in un solo blocco? nn capisco quella offerta da 4 fascicoli... già ho visto che le due uscite con i pezzi più costosi costano 24 euro l'una... mentre le altre 8,60 euro

sarebbe davvero interessante capire come funzia... gentoo minimale ?  :Cool: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Ho visto in TV che si può comprare tutto in una volta sola. Le info sul sito.

 

peccato che la parte applicativa (ovvero quella che han sviluppato loro) e' proprietaria.

ma da una parte li capisco.

cmq non vedo dove sia scritto che si puo' prendere una-tantum.

qualcuno ha un link diretto?

----------

## Peach

http://www.i-droid01.com/

cmq sia c'è anche da far notare che una connessione bt è piuttosto scarsetta... come si diceva in un altro forum già dopo i 5 mt si inizia ad avere un calo di prestazioni notevoli, dubito (anche se è possibile) che usino bt classe 1 da 100 mt.

EDIT: ora che lo guardo meglio assomiglia moltissimo nella struttura al robot protagonista di un vecchio film.. qualcuno si ricorda come si chiamava???

----------

## tolipth

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: ora che lo guardo meglio assomiglia moltissimo nella struttura al robot protagonista di un vecchio film.. qualcuno si ricorda come si chiamava???

 

Lost in Space?

Io preferisco le lego mindstorm

----------

## Peach

 *tolipth wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: ora che lo guardo meglio assomiglia moltissimo nella struttura al robot protagonista di un vecchio film.. qualcuno si ricorda come si chiamava??? 
> 
> Lost in Space?
> ...

 

no, nn il telefilm, e nemmeno il film che è successivo al film che intendo io... questo è un filmaccio di hollywood stile strapparisate... il robot -ripeto- era MOLTO simile a questo...

EDIT: trovato! incredibile: corto circuito... http://www.johnny-five.com/

----------

## silian87

Sarebbe bello sapere in quale numero esce la mobo cosi' prendo solo quello XD

----------

## Lucha

 *Quote:*   

> 7. Sarà tutto "open source"?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il codice applicativo, esso è ovviamente proprietario e non è attualmente previsto un suo rilascio totale o parziale in forma sorgente. 

 

mah....certo, è bello che le società inizino ad interessarsi al FLOSS, però finché ragionano in questa maniera, non so quanto si vada avanti.....

...sigh...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Lucha wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   7. Sarà tutto "open source"?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il codice applicativo, esso è ovviamente proprietario e non è attualmente previsto un suo rilascio totale o parziale in forma sorgente.  
> 
> mah....certo, è bello che le società inizino ad interessarsi al FLOSS, però finché ragionano in questa maniera, non so quanto si vada avanti.....

 

Tempo al tempo. Passi in avanti ne sono stati fattti, infatti un paio di anni fa avrebbero detto di avere sun sofisticatissimo sistema operativo studiato dai loro tecnici. Poi, fose, in un remoto angolo del loro sito avrebbero adempiuto al compito di mettere i sorgenti (vanilla, mica quelli patchati!).

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Sarebbe bello sapere in quale numero esce la mobo cosi' prendo solo quello XD

 

La cosa interesserebbe pure me, è sempre difficile reperire delle schede di sviluppo, e poi sarebbe comunque interessante gestire tutto l'interfacciamente, beh come distro Linux nella descrizione sono molto vaghi, sarà una loro proprietaria oppure è una Montavista o BlueCat?

Boh, comunque molto interessante, mi piacerebbe vedere quanto costa il tutto...

Ciauz

----------

## Danilo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Boh, comunque molto interessante, mi piacerebbe vedere quanto costa il tutto...
> 
> Ciauz

 

Se fai l'abbonamento secondo quanto e' scritto qui e qui circa 650 euro.

Sembra che chi ha cominciato ad acquistare sia entusiasta...

----------

## Dr.Dran

beh se pensi hai costi delle schedine ARM PXA dell'Intel una scheda di sviluppo come quella è veramente economica, hai praticamente tutte le interfaccie, però il problema è che leggendo il forum non rilasciano la piattaforma linux su cui gira il tutto, cioè ti danno gli ambienti di sviluppo, ma non il S.O.... peccato... :Crying or Very sad: 

Comunque è un bel giochino con cui divertirsi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> beh se pensi hai costi delle schedine ARM PXA dell'Intel una scheda di sviluppo come quella è veramente economica, (...)
> 
> Comunque è un bel giochino con cui divertirsi 

 

Non sono addentro a questo campo: da buon profano ho pensato che ci uscirebbe un buon upgrade ad athlon64.  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

penso che un athlon64 sia largamente sprecato per gestire una simile apparecchiatura  :Very Happy: 

A meno che non vuoi fargli playare divx su un suo monitorino,sentire mp3 in contemporanea e già che ci sei battere qualcosa su openoffice  :Razz: 

----------

## Danilo

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> penso che un athlon64 sia largamente sprecato per gestire una simile apparecchiatura 
> 
> A meno che non vuoi fargli playare divx su un suo monitorino,sentire mp3 in contemporanea e già che ci sei battere qualcosa su openoffice 

 

Non pensavo a questra apparecchiatura, ma a quanto mi farebbe comodo averlo  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

650 euro pero' sono parecchi... Non so se li vale, alla fine cosa riuscira' mai a fare quello scatolotto...

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh, magari è di compagnia. però in effetti... con quei soldi mi cambio il pc quasi...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *Peach wrote:*   

> http://www.i-droid01.com/
> 
> cmq sia c'è anche da far notare che una connessione bt è piuttosto scarsetta... come si diceva in un altro forum già dopo i 5 mt si inizia ad avere un calo di prestazioni notevoli, dubito (anche se è possibile) che usino bt classe 1 da 100 mt.
> 
> EDIT: ora che lo guardo meglio assomiglia moltissimo nella struttura al robot protagonista di un vecchio film.. qualcuno si ricorda come si chiamava???

 

numero 5 del film cortocircuito tu intendi? (http://www.btinternet.com/~reg.joy/images/Robots/johne5.jpg

----------

## Peach

yeah esatto!

 *Peach wrote:*   

> EDIT: trovato! incredibile: corto circuito... http://www.johnny-five.com/

 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *Peach wrote:*   

> yeah esatto!
> 
>  *Peach wrote:*   EDIT: trovato! incredibile: corto circuito... http://www.johnny-five.com/ 

 

da piccolo amavo sto film, nacora adesso ho le cassette originali  :Very Happy:  eccezionale  :Razz: 

----------

## akiross

Si se ne parla eh, bello il progetto eh, sicuro. Ma io 690 euri da spendere per un robot non li ho. Con quei soldi mi pago tutti gli stumenti per farmene uno da zero (e magari ci metto meno che aspettare tutte le uscite della DeA...). Magari non faccio le reti neurali, non potra' riconoscermi e magari non sara' esteticamente cosi' bello, ma con quei soldi li...

----------

## oRDeX

Seuendo la linea di akiross con tutti quei soldi potrei anche andare da specialisti e farmene montare una squadra di calcio intera completa di portaborracce e massagggiatore anzichè uno solo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Seuendo la linea di akiross con tutti quei soldi potrei anche andare da specialisti e farmene montare una squadra di calcio intera completa di portaborracce e massagggiatore anzichè uno solo    

 

comunque ragazzi... dovete considerare che è già "ingegnerizzato"... al contrario di una soluzione completamente "fai-da-te". 

La progettazione ha anche un costo, quindi va calcolato e sommato. 680E non sono tanti in tal caso... 

Ricordate che si è partiti da questo: http://www.digibarn.com/collections/mags/byte-sept-oct-1975/two/49.jpg. Poi nacque tutto!

ciao!

----------

## oRDeX

bhe si..ovviamente io scherzavo...anche se sono convinto che acquistare un robot già assemblato in un negozio di elettronica magari, verrebbe sicuramente di meno che acquistare tutti i fascicoli uno per uno

----------

## X-Drum

 *Peach wrote:*   

> yeah esatto!
> 
>  *Peach wrote:*   EDIT: trovato! incredibile: corto circuito... http://www.johnny-five.com/ 

 

lollissimo, se lo facevano uguale (impossibile poiche jhonny5 è quasi certamente sotto &copy; )

lo prendevo al volo  :Smile: 

pero con 650k pork...mi cambio pc

edit:la deagostini e' il male, se vi beccano a comprare un "opera" i loro advisor (o agenti di zona)

non vi mollano piu'......sperimentato con i miei genitori  :Neutral: 

----------

## akiross

Si bhe... io con 600 euri di attrezzatura elettronica mi divertirei parecchio  :Very Happy:  E poi io mi diverto a fare le cose da 0, che ci posso fare?

Io con la DeA ho fatto l'auto a benza radiocomandata - che tra l'altro non ho ancora montato e l'ho pagata davvero tanto, anche se a rate - e mi hanno tirato su dei casini che non credo mi faranno mai fare ancora una raccolta a fascicoli... in ogni caso appena la monto sta macchina le metto un sistema digitale per l'autopilota  :Very Happy:  ABAUhAAUh

Ciauz

----------

## kandalf

ma pensavo...nn si potrebbero prendere solo i numeri dove c'è solo il processore e i componenti informatici!?

ma di sicuro le avranno studiate tutte...

----------

## Truzzone

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> ma pensavo...nn si potrebbero prendere solo i numeri dove c'è solo il processore e i componenti informatici!?
> 
> ma di sicuro le avranno studiate tutte...

 

Basta tenere d'occhio questa pagina verrà aggiornata  :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## z3n0

io mi sa lo faccio...penso sia un bel giocattolino..

solo che non ho capito una cosa..

mi devo mettere io a farlo girare per la casa, o fa tipo una vita sua e sviluppa quindi il suo carattere?

----------

